# Vista incorrectly states "You need to format disk before you can use it".



## Pedro768 (Dec 20, 2008)

When I first insert my Cruzer 8GB USB stick, Vista (?autoplay) tells me it needs to be formatted. I then click on Cancel, because it is formatted and contans data. 

Afterwards, I can use Explorer to read and access the contents.

All drivers in the Device Manager have been updated and Windows is always kept up to date.

When I view the drive properties the format type is left blank. But if I plug the stick into a computer with XP, autoplay works correctly and the file system shows up as NTFS when viewed with properties.

It would seem to me that autoplay is somehow the culpret.

If I use PC Tools Disk Suite in Vista on the USB stick everything checks out correctly, apart from the following comment:
Warning! Unknown FMIFS callback command, id = 26


----------



## Asiangotchi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Vista incorrectly states "You need to format disk before you can use it".*

Try uninstalling the drive from your Vista.


----------



## Pedro768 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Vista incorrectly states "You need to format disk before you can use it".*



Asiangotchi said:


> Try uninstalling the drive from your Vista.


Good thought! Unfortunately it only worked until Vista was restarted.

Strangely, if the computer is booted with stick connected the false message is not displayed and the drive can be instantly read in Explorer. Removing and pluging it back in brings up the wrong message once more.

Could it be that a driver or dll is being loaded too slowly and Windows is assuming the drive is unformatted because it can't see the directory (Gates' folders)? What steps should I take so that all relevant files are always loaded and never unloaded?

Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------

